# Moving with rescues!



## TigerRoccoMommy (May 18, 2021)

Hi, we adopted 2 brothers at 5 months old in January. They were born outside and at some point, (we don't know when), they ended up at a rescue who we got them from. Initially, they were hiding non stop. Now, one of them let's us pet him all the time. The other one will eat out of our hands, but that's as far as he'll go. Neither will let us pick them up. And we're moving in 2 months. It's a 12 hour car ride. How do we get them in a carrier?? How do we let them use the litter box in the car? Help! 😻


----------



## StanAndAlf (May 16, 2021)

A top loading carrier would be best IMO, as it is easier to get them in without shoving. Also, separate carriers is a must for such a big trip. I would talk to your vet about some form of aerosol calmer or perhaps even medication (as back up), as it sounds like they have only just settled in and such a big move is bound to stress them. Just in case, I would line the carrier with puppy pads as a lot of cats pee when anxious, and the last thing you need is a mess in the car. 

I have never travelled such a distance with my cats, but I think a stop overnight at a pet friendly hotel would be best. They will be wanting to stretch their legs, drink some water, as you mentioned use a litter box and possibly even have something small to eat. 

Sounds like a tricky situation, so best of luck!


----------



## TigerRoccoMommy (May 18, 2021)

Thank you so much for all of this great advice!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Okay, here's what I did with my three girls driving about 8 hours. I went to my vet, she gave all three girls a check-up, then gave me meds to make the cats sleepy, *not *to knock them out. Worked like a charm, they were awake the whole time in their carriers, a little groggy, but no meowing, and they didn't need a bathroom break ( although they might have for a 12-hour drive). I would definitely do the exact same thing again.


----------



## StanAndAlf (May 16, 2021)

marie73 said:


> I went to my vet, she gave all three girls a check-up, then gave me meds to make the cats sleepy, *not *to knock them out


Hi, just wondering, were the cats still able to stand etc?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

StanAndAlf said:


> Hi, just wondering, were the cats still able to stand etc?


When I arrived at my destination, they were definitely able to stand. And run. And hide.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

If the temps only climb into the 80's, it's possible for the cracked window to be enough. To me, the 80s is not very hot.
Where I live and in several states nearby, it gets a _lot_ hotter than that.

And, unfortunately, everywhere seems to be warming up, so it will be warmer in the summer everywhere else as well.
I am very sensitive on the topic, because I know that an animal can die in minutes in a hot vehicle. And it is illegal in my state and in many others to leave an animal in the car for even a minute in the summer for that reason.

One thing I have done when travelling with a cat is put a wet towel in the bottom of the cat crate, and let the cat lie on that if they want to. You'd think they wouldn't like it, but it keeps them cool and they appreciate it. I also have used battery-operated fans.


----------



## StanAndAlf (May 16, 2021)

marie73 said:


> When I arrived at my destination, they were definitely able to stand. And run. And hide.


Aha, I bet. The reason I was asking is because some 'calming' agents prescribed by vets have actually been proven to worsen anxiety. Certain medication immobilizes the animal so they cannot harm themselves, but the animal can still fully comprehend and remember what is going on around them. They are essentially paralyzed and unable to escape what they perceive as danger, though to an owner they may seem relaxed. I'm not totally against using this type of medication, but only as a last resort to protect the animal from physical harm.

A mild sedative (or similar), on the other hand, I find more acceptable and entirely preferable. As long as the cat can still move around and make choices, then I think this is a great option to consider when moving a stressy pet.


----------



## TigerRoccoMommy (May 18, 2021)

marie73 said:


> Okay, here's what I did with my three girls driving about 8 hours. I went to my vet, she gave all three girls a check-up, then gave me meds to make the cats sleepy, *not *to knock them out. Worked like a charm, they were awake the whole time in their carriers, a little groggy, but no meowing, and they didn't need a bathroom break ( although they might have for a 12-hour drive). I would definitely do the exact same thing again.


That's exactly what I'm going to do. Thank you! And we will drive 5 hours, go to a hotel so they can run around and then do the rest of the drive the next day. Thank you!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Two of my friends did the same thing after me, and it worked great for them, too. I mean, my girls would cry, LOUDLY, just going to the vet and I knew I didn't want them stressed for all those hours. Best of luck to you. And good for you for taking them with you. 

When I moved into my last place (not the big move), I would take stuff over every night after work and unpack it, so when I hired the moving company, the kitchen and linen closet, etc., would already be set up. There was a very friendly cat outside the new place and he would come in with me every night and walk around the place like he owned it. He was very cool and he kept me company. 

I found out a few days later that his owners moved out of my new place and left him behind. That broke my heart - it really *was *his home!!!! Fortunately, the people next door took him in.


----------



## TigerRoccoMommy (May 18, 2021)

I don't understand people. how do you do that to pets??? Hope his new owners are good to him! 😻😻


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

They are wonderful people. They actually moved a while ago, and they took him with them.


----------



## FatCat (May 5, 2004)

I've been trying to relocate to Arizona and hope it can happen in 2021 now that the pandemic is subsiding. i have thought of the logistics of a trip with my 2 cats. A very daunting task for me! This is going to be a 1500 mile trip and it'll definitely be well over 80 in the car. I don't think cracking the windows will help. The truck cab will be too small anyway....just a seat for 3 humans and not much other space. I wonder, how about leaving my car running while its on the trailer so the AC can be on? I don't know how else to do it. I suppose I could hire a pro mover to take my stuff and just drive my SUV, then there'll be room but that's quite expensive. I also thought of leaving the cats with a sitter till I get there & then having them shipped by air to me.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

FatCat said:


> I've been trying to relocate to Arizona and hope it can happen in 2021 now that the pandemic is subsiding. i have thought of the logistics of a trip with my 2 cats. A very daunting task for me! This is going to be a 1500 mile trip and it'll definitely be well over 80 in the car. I don't think cracking the windows will help. The truck cab will be too small anyway....just a seat for 3 humans and not much other space. I wonder, how about leaving my car running while its on the trailer so the AC can be on? I don't know how else to do it. I suppose I could hire a pro mover to take my stuff and just drive my SUV, then there'll be room but that's quite expensive. I also thought of leaving the cats with a sitter till I get there & then having them shipped by air to me.


I recently discovered that there are actually portable air conditioners and evaporative coolers that are small. I don't know if they would work a car by using a converter to plug into the car's outlet or not, but you might look into that.

Driving at night will help. but it depends on what month you do the trip. Some places in AZ can be over 100% at midnight in the summer.

Leaving the car running on the trailer seems risky to me because it could stop running and you wouldn't know until you stopped again and by then the cats could be cooked. However, if you could get one of those remote sensors that you can put into the car (on the trailer, with A/C going) and have the other part in the truck with you, you could keep a close eye on the temperature in the car. 
If I had to move in the summer in the way you are doing I would do that, and in addition drive at night. Of course, if it were not hot at night then cracking the windows would be enough but I would still have the temperature sensor to be sure. They only cost about $50.


----------

